# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  CWRB7101

## akakios

Καλημέρα,

Καθως χαζευα στο ι-νετ επεσε το ματι μου στο εξης : CWRB7101 

http://www.imexbb.com/wifi-ap-router-board-11106585.htm

http://www.ctlinks.com.tw/webe/html/...w.aspx?num=445

Δεν πιστευω πως μπορει να συγκριθει με τα αντιστοιχα προιοντα της μικροτικ αλλα
μου εκανε εντυπωση το ευρος λειτουργιας θερμοκρασιων. * -40ºC ~ 80ºC* 
Σκεφτομουν για ενα client χωρις απαιτησεις οτι θα ηταν καλο. 
Μπορεί καποιος να μου πει την γνωμη του? 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JB172

Γιατί να μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα της mikrotik;
Ίδιο επεξεργαστή έχει με τα rb433ah, rb433uah, rb435g, rb433gl.
Απλά έχει 2 gigabit lan/wan αντί για 3 που έχουν τα routerboards 435g & 433gl.
Επιπλέον έχει και Sim card interface για 3G εφαρμογές και έχει και υποδοχή USB όπως το routerboard 433uah.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως ότι στο ένα link γράφει για POE 48V και στο άλλο link για 12V.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλό είναι το hardware του, αλλά δείχνει nice.
Μια χαρά κάνει για Backbone.

Τιμή πέτυχες πουθενά;

----------


## mojiro

Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι θα είναι οικονομικότερο από το mikrotik...
τα αρνητικά που του βρίσκω
1) οι μεγάλοι πυκνωτές και το μεγάλο πηνίο ... πρακτικά προβλήματα
2) είναι σίγουρο ότι οι υλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές θα αντέξουν 70-80 C*;
3) 16mb flash μόνο; για openwrt είναι αρκετή, αλλά ας είχε λίγο παραπάνω..

----------

